# Help me choose a TFT



## drazzzt1c (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok,
so currently I am using a Samsung 943NWX model 19' TFT.
I wana upgrade to another model bcs of sum problems with it..
It is still in warranty n is workin f9 after the repair but still i wana replace it...

The models i saw were of samsung only,And i liked The P2350 model,A 23'' model Full HD,2ms response,and a 30000:1 contrast ratio..
Any other TFT same like this one,if yes then reply..!

Please tell the basic difference bw a 2ms and 5ms response TFT...
And if ny TFT which is better than thsi,thn also do tell me...
My basic need,playin games,watchin movies,etc,bla bla....
Please note:-I am wanting to buy a 22'' or one which is closer to it,a 23'' like.


----------

